# 5 Favorite Cigars



## golfermd (Feb 18, 2009)

Below is a list of my 5 favorite smokes. The list is in no particular order because the time of day, food eaten, drink sharing the smoke, and my mood determines which one I want.

Gran Habano #3 Gran Robusto
La Gloria Cubana Serie R Natural
Oliva Serie O Robusto
Partagas #10
La Flor Dominicana Ligero 400


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

:ask:
Right now or of all time?

these are what my "Favorite Cigars" are right now 
Like in the last month

Taboo limited reserve maduro
Onyx Reserve
Ashton VSG
Padilla Miami
Padilla 1932
:smokin:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

NC
5) Casa Magna 
4) JdNA
3) PAM Serie1926
2) Opus X
1) GoF Carlito

ISOM
5) PSD4
4) RAS
3) BGM
2) BBF
1) Partagas Lusi


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

Right now...

Ashton VSG
Montecristo White
JFR Corojo
Oliva Series V
Nub Habano


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

My list:

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979
5 Vegas Gold Robusto
Gurkha Master's Select Robusto
Natural by Drew Estate Dirt Torpedo
Rocky Patel Sun Grown Robusto


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> NC
> 5) Casa Magna
> 4) JdNA
> 3) PAM Serie1926
> ...





calhounhusker said:


> Right now...
> 
> Ashton VSG
> Montecristo White
> ...





ProBe said:


> My list:
> 
> Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979
> 5 Vegas Gold Robusto
> ...


Good stuff everyone!!

I think this will be one of my top 5 threads of all time
:smokin:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

hmm

PAM 26 49th
Partagas Culebra CC
LFD DL
CAO Black
Oliva V


----------



## Toulouse (Apr 22, 2009)

This is a thread worth watching.

I'm too new to have a fav-5, but hope to soon.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

1. Ghurka Grand Age Perfecto

2. Man O War Double Corona

3. Hoyo De Monterrey Double Corona Maduro

4. Rocky Patel Connecticut

5. CAO Brazilia Samba.


Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

In no particular order:

1. Pepin JJ

2. Tempus

3. Pepin Blue Label

4. Cubao

5. 601 Green Label


----------



## Hemingway in Havana (Feb 27, 2009)

No particular order here:
1. Padron 3KN
2. Illusione F9
3. Tatuaje Regios
4. AB Tempus Genesis
5. Illusione mk

:thumb:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

It's difficult to choose only 5, because I'd throw 5 Vegas Miami and Illusione in the mix, too.


----------



## 129boomer (Apr 10, 2009)

camacho triple maduro
gurkha centurian
5 Vegas "A"
Don Pepin Garcia My Father
Padilla '68


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

#1 - Padron 4000 Maduro
#2 - Rockey Patel Fusion Toro (blue labeled one)
#3 - Bolivar Cofradia Oscuro 654
#4 - Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro
#5 - Rocky Patel The Edge Toro

Those are my 5 top cigars that I normally smoke. Of course, Padron 1926 maduro gets top honors but I smoke them so rarely... though I just now got my shipment from holts which gives me 5 of them :smoke:



Rev.


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

No particular order

LGC torpedo #1
Perdomo Lot 23 churchill
DPG Cuban Classic 1979
Padron 3000
Oliva V double robusto

honorable mention:
ERDM robusto oscuro


----------



## llatsni (Jan 3, 2009)

Trinidad Robusto Extra
Cohiba Siglo IV
Partagas Serie D #4
Montecristo Petit Edmundo
Trinidad Reyes

Can't help it... Honourable Mentions for: Cohiba Siglo I, Cohiba Maduro 5 Secretos, Bolivar Petit Corona, Arturo Fuente Maduro Exquisitos (only NC, sorry!), Cohiba Panatelas... so many favourites... damn!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

soo hard but today

NC:

-padron 1926
-ashton vsg
-oliva V
- LFD eljocko 2
-special G

CC: (now)

-pl panetelas
-psd 4
-monty 2
-san cristobal
-punch coronas


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Taboo Limited Reserve Maduro
Rocky Patel Old World Reserve Maduro
Famous Nicaraguan 3000
Holt's Fumadores
CAO Italia


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Padrino by Oliveros
CAO Anniversary Maduro
Brazilia
Hoyo Dark Sumatra
Padron 64 nat


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

You guys are killin me. I knew this wouldnt be easy, but four lists later and Im still scratching my head...

LGC Serie R 5 maddie
Anejo
Opus X
Edge Maddie
Perdomo La Tradicion Cab Series

If youd made it 10, you could have saved me a lot of hand wringing.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

as of 5-5-09

5 Vegas Miami
5 Vegas Classic
Nestor Reserve Maduro
Onyx Reserve
Sol Cubana Series B


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

After some thought and revisions, here are my top 5 in no specific order as of now:

Padron 1926 Series Maduro
Ashton VSG
Perdomo Ct Shade ESV 1991
Tatuaje Havanos
Padilla Miami (original blend, haven't tried the new blend yet)


----------



## Quasimoto (Dec 20, 2008)

CAO Brazilia 
A. Fuente Sungrown
Oliva Serie O
Nub Habano 
Camacho Coyolar 

But I've only had 29 different varieties of cigars so take that how you will.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow this is a hard one. 

Illusion 88
Pailla Miami (new blend) 
601 Green
La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial 
Mi Dominicana

Didn't want to pick all Nicaraguan Puros so I put in the La Aroma EE (has a Ecuadorian Habano wrapper) and the Mi Dominicana which is a Dominican Puro.

Also from day to day I can add the VSG and Padilla 1932 to the mix


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

After much pondering, I narrowed it down to these:
Illusione 4/2g
Camacho Triple Maduro
Oliva Serie O Maduro
RP R4 Maduro
Mayorga H2000


----------



## Quisby (Jan 1, 2009)

1. Oliva Serie 'V' Double Robusto
2. Nub Habano 460
3. CAO Brazilia Gol!
4. La Gloria Cubana Serie R No. 5
5. Padron 2000 Maduro


----------



## BaldBassist (Dec 8, 2006)

Ashton VSG Belicoso #1
Esteban Carrerras 10 Anos
Camacho Corojo Maduro
Padilla Habano
Gurkha Class Regent


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

CAO Soprano
CAO Italia
RP Vintage '92
5 Vegas Classic
Flor de Oliva Natural

This will all change soon, I have a bunch of sticks I haven't tried yet on the way. Thanks Devil Site!!!!:twisted:


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

As of Today:
:mullet:

Padron 64 Mad
CAO Sopranos
CAO Brazilia Gol
AF Hemingway Classic
Perdomo Lot 23 Nat


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

My taste is constantly changing as I try new cigars but as of right now I would have to say:

My Father #2
Cohiba Puro Dominicana Corona
Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas
Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Maduro Toro


----------



## Space Ace (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm still a bit of a newb in terms of exploration, but here goes:

601 Green
CAO L'Anniversario Maduro
Camacho Corojo
Don Pepin Cuban Classic
Oliva O Maduro


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

1. Padron 3000 maduro
2. AF Hemingway Work of Art
3. El Rico Habano Torpedo maduro
4. Nat Sherman Omerta
5. Rocky Patel Vintage '92


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

Still a noob, but I've had some good stuff

Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 (any wrapper)
Ashton Double Magnum
Rocky Patel Sungrown Torpedo
Rocky Patel Maduro of Costa Rica
Padilla Miami Toro


----------



## burnsco (Mar 26, 2009)

bolivar petite corona
partagas short
san cristobal el princpe 
padron 1964
dpg blue


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

It seems to change as my taste change
Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Flor Fina, Maduro
Gurkha Doble Maduro
Hoyo de Tradicion
Oliva Serie G Maduro
Cruz Real Robusto Sumatra


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

Ever changing list:

Tatuaje Noellas (Corona)
Oliveros King Havana Belicoso
Ashton VSG Double Corona
LFD Perfecto (one of the mystery blends in last years holiday sampler)
Casa Magna Corona

Ask me again in a few days...


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Sig II
Boli RC 
PSP2
QD'O corona
PSD4

Maybe........


----------



## P_Roberts (Jun 9, 2009)

Mine right now in no order are:
Oliva 'G' 
5 Vagas Classic
Arturo Fuente Don Carlos
NUB Cameroon
Alec Bradley Family Blend

but I only started smoking this year and I have a 5 Vagas Miami, 5 Vagas 'A', and an Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend waiting in my humidor that could change all of this.


----------



## ongreystreet (Nov 3, 2008)

In no order

1990 Vintage Rocky
ITC Super Fuerte Maduro
5 Vegas Classic
LGC Series R
CAO Brazilia (just had one for the first time in a long time, and it was sweet)


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

This choice is really tough 2 months ago i would have said something different:

Padron 1964 anniversary Principe
Oliva G Maduro
Tatuaje La Riqueza No. 4
CAO LX 2
CAO Brazillia Gol


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

in no particular order ...

Perdomo 10th Anni. Maduro
Ashton VSG
Montecristo Petit Edmundo
Ramon Allones Specially Selected
Padron 1926 Maduro


----------



## mrmoose411 (Dec 18, 2008)

Padron 3000 Maduro
LADC EE #3
San Cristobal Clasico
CAO Brazilia Samba (when it's on)
Oliva Serie V Robusto


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

This is a tough one but here goes it the answer is subject to change at anytime

1. Padron...which one doesn't matter I haven't had a Padron I didn't like.

2. Oliva Series G Maduro... I would add the Vs but I have had some that were fantastic and a few that tasted like ass. So the V gets bumped for a lack of consistency with my palette

3. La Tradicions Sabor Cubano is a great stick

4. Anejos (I smoked my last one a week ago. T'is the season and I can't wait to restock)

5. RP Decade or 1992 Vintage (yeah that makes six but these two are a tossup for me)


----------



## PINSONxc (Jan 30, 2009)

Currently:
1. Ted's Maduro
2. Oliva Series V
3. 601 Green Label
4. Perdomo Lot 23 
5. Ashton VSG


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

Kristoff Madro
Gran Habano 3 Siglos
Alec Bradley Tempus
Alec Bradley Select Cabinet Reserve
Rocky Patel Edge Corojo

(This list changes often, but this is the current list.)


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

blueeyedbum said:


> Taboo Limited Reserve Maduro
> Rocky Patel Old World Reserve Maduro
> Famous Nicaraguan 3000
> Holt's Fumadores
> CAO Italia


This post reminded me I had two Fumadores at the bottom of the humidor. Just lit one up for breakfast with coffee. I don't think I'd put it in my top 5, but it's pretty good. It's a DPG smoke isn't it?

I'm not sure I could come up with a top 5, and if I did, tomorrow it would look completely different. The only ones I know I would add are the CAO Italia and Rocky Patel Decade or Vintage '92.


----------



## okstcowboy (Sep 28, 2009)

Acid Kuba Maduro
Oliva G Maduro
Java Maduro
Acid Cold Infusion Tea
Acid 1400 cc


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

SO hard to choose from.

In Order from The BEST

1) Padron 80 Years
2) Padron 1964 Imperial Maduro
3) Ashton VSG Belicoso #1
4) Rocky Patel Decade
5) Oliva Serie V (or maybe Padiilla 1968's, so hard to choose!)


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

Kristoff Maduro
CAO Italia
Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Maduro
CAO Lx2
Tatuaje Cabinet


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Ashton VSG
Padron 64
Padron 26
Opus X
Ashton Aged Maduro


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Rocky Patel Connecticut
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
La Vieja Habana Maduro
Casa Torano Maduro
Rocky Patel I*Press


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

In no order, Cabbie Maddie, V maddie, opus xxx, Tat VI angles, BBF, and Cohiba Robosto


----------



## muellator (Jul 31, 2009)

I haven't smoked a whole lot, but from what I have had as of yet:

Cohiba Esplendido
Monte Cristo No. 4
A. Fuente 8-5-8
Bolivar Petit Corona
A. Fuente Hemingway Short Story


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Cant do it. There are too many I like, and circumstances dictate the somke.


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Punch Royal Selection No.11
Partagas Shorts
Tatuaje Havana IV Victorias
Montecristo Media Noche
Punch "Candidate B" (Blue band in the 2008 vote/election series)


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

AF Hemmingway Shortstory
RyJ Habano Reserve Torpedo
Nub Cameroon 466 Box Pressed Torpedo
Camacho 1962 Perfecto
Oliva V Figurado


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Well, this could change depending on the day (or the mood, for that matter)... but here's the list at this very moment:


Partgas Serie D No. 4 (Ok, this won't change. Ever.)
Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
Cohiba Siglo VI
Pepin Garcia "My Father" (fav 'new' smoke)
Ashton VSG Spellbound


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

This is an old list. It hasn't been update in 2 years. Just started smoking cigars again at the end of summer.

Montecristo #1

Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic

CAO Brazilia Go

Partagas Black

Pepin Blue Label


----------



## CURIUM (Sep 7, 2009)

Montecristo #4
CAO Brazilia Gol
Oliva Serie G Maduro
Don Tomas Cameroon Collection
Arturo Fuente Heming Short Story


----------



## wilsonlaker (Dec 2, 2009)

top 5 in no particular order
fuente hemingway
rp decade
rp vintage 1992
la gloria cubana r series
ashton vsg


----------



## scottwpreston (Oct 11, 2009)

Great Post, I hope it continues, I copied all the posts and put them on a spreadsheet.
Kinda fun to look at.
I'm on a "MAC" so the XLS is a PC Version the other is in Apple NUMBERS
Hope you like...
Can't seem to attach, well here's what it looks like, don't know where the FALSE came from!

FALSE "5 Vegas ""A""
FALSE 5 Vegas Classic
FALSE 5 Vegas Classic
FALSE 5 Vegas Classic
FALSE 5 Vegas Classic
FALSE 5 Vegas Gold Robusto
FALSE 5 Vegas Miami
FALSE 601 Green Label
FALSE 601 Green Label
FALSE 601 Green Label
FALSE 601 Green Label
FALSE A. Fuente Hemingway Short Story
FALSE A. Fuente Sungrown
FALSE AB Tempus Genesis
FALSE Acid 1400 cc
FALSE Acid Cold Infusion Tea
FALSE Acid Kuba Maduro
FALSE AF Hemingway Classic
FALSE AF Hemingway Work of Art
FALSE AF Hemmingway Shortstory
FALSE Alec Bradley Family Blend
FALSE Alec Bradley Select Cabinet Reserve
FALSE Alec Bradley Tempus
FALSE Anejo
FALSE Arturo Fuente 8-5-8
FALSE Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 (any wrapper)
FALSE Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 Flor Fina, Maduro
FALSE Arturo Fuente Don Carlos
FALSE Arturo Fuente Heming Short Story
FALSE Arturo Fuente Hemingway Short Story
FALSE Ashton
FALSE Ashton Aged Maduro
FALSE Ashton Double Magnum
FALSE Ashton VSG
FALSE Ashton VSG
FALSE Ashton VSG
FALSE Ashton VSG
FALSE Ashton VSG
FALSE Ashton VSG
FALSE Ashton VSG
FALSE Ashton VSG
FALSE Ashton VSG Belicoso #1
FALSE Ashton VSG Belicoso #1
FALSE Ashton VSG Double Corona
FALSE Bolivar Cofradia Oscuro 654
FALSE Bolivar Petite Corona
FALSE Bolivar Petite Corona
FALSE Camacho 1962 Perfecto
FALSE Camacho Corojo
FALSE Camacho Corojo Maduro
FALSE Camacho Coyolar
FALSE Camacho Triple Maduro
FALSE Camacho Triple Maduro
FALSE CAO Anniversary Maduro
FALSE CAO Black
FALSE CAO Brazilia
FALSE CAO Brazilia
FALSE CAO Brazilia 
FALSE CAO Brazilia Gol
FALSE CAO Brazilia Gol
FALSE CAO Brazilia Gol
FALSE CAO Brazilia Gol
FALSE CAO Brazilia Samba
FALSE CAO Brazilia Samba 
FALSE CAO Brazillia Gol
FALSE CAO Italia
FALSE CAO Italia
FALSE CAO Italia
FALSE CAO L'Anniversario Maduro
FALSE CAO LX2
FALSE CAO LX2
FALSE CAO Sopranos
FALSE CAO Sopranos
FALSE Casa Magna Corona
FALSE Casa Magna Corona
FALSE Casa Torano Maduro
FALSE Cohiba Esplendido
FALSE Cohiba Puro Dominicana Corona
FALSE Cohiba Siglo IV
FALSE Cohiba Siglo VI
FALSE Cruz Real Robusto Sumatra
FALSE Cubao
FALSE Don Pepin Cuban Classic
FALSE Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic
FALSE Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979
FALSE Don Pepin Garcia My Father
FALSE Don Pepin Garcia Series JJ Maduro
FALSE Don Tomas Cameroon Collection
FALSE DPG Blue
FALSE DPG Cuban Classic 1979
FALSE El Rico Habano Torpedo Maduro
FALSE Esteban Carrerras 10 Anos
FALSE Famous Nicaraguan 3000
FALSE Flor de Oliva Natural
FALSE GoF Carlito
FALSE Gran Habano #3 Gran Robusto
FALSE Gran Habano 3 Siglos
FALSE Gurkha Centurian
FALSE Gurkha Class Regent
FALSE Gurkha Doble Maduro
FALSE Gurkha Grand Age Perfecto
FALSE Gurkha Master's Select Robusto
FALSE Holt's Fumadores
FALSE Hoyo Dark Sumatra
FALSE Hoyo De Monterrey Double Corona Maduro
FALSE Hoyo de Tradicion
FALSE Illusione 4/2g
FALSE Illusione 88
FALSE Illusione F9
FALSE Illusione mk
FALSE Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro
FALSE Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro
FALSE ITC Super Fuerte Maduro
FALSE Java Maduro
FALSE JFR Corojo
FALSE Kristoff Maduro
FALSE Kristoff Maduro
FALSE La Aroma De Cuba Edicion Especial 
FALSE La Flor Dominicana Ligero 400
FALSE La Gloria Cubana Series R
FALSE La Gloria Cubana Series R
FALSE La Gloria Cubana Series R 
FALSE La Vieja Habana Maduro
FALSE LADC EE #3
FALSE LFD DL
FALSE LFD eljocko 2
FALSE LFD Perfecto 
FALSE LGC Series R 5 Maddie
FALSE LGC Series R 5 Maddie
FALSE LGC torpedo #1
FALSE Man O War Double Corona
FALSE Mayorga H2000
FALSE Mi Dominicana
FALSE Montecristo #1
FALSE Montecristo #4
FALSE Montecristo #4
FALSE Montecristo Media Noche
FALSE Montecristo Petit Edmundo
FALSE Montecristo Petit Edmundo
FALSE Montecristo White
FALSE Nat Sherman Omerta
FALSE Natural by Drew Estate Dirt Torpedo
FALSE Nestor Reserve Maduro
FALSE Nub Cameroon 466
FALSE Nub Cameroon 466
FALSE Nub Habano 460
FALSE Nub Habano 460
FALSE Nub Habano 460
FALSE Oliva G Maduro
FALSE Oliva G Maduro
FALSE Oliva G Maduro
FALSE Oliva O Maduro
FALSE Oliva Series 'V' Double Robusto
FALSE Oliva Series G Maduro
FALSE Oliva Series G Maduro
FALSE Oliva Series O Maduro
FALSE Oliva Series O Maduro
FALSE Oliva Series O Robusto
FALSE Oliva Series V
FALSE Oliva Series V
FALSE Oliva Series V
FALSE Oliva Series V
FALSE Oliva Series V 
FALSE Oliva Series V 
FALSE Oliva Series V Robusto
FALSE Oliva Series V Robusto
FALSE Oliveros King Havana Belicoso
FALSE Onyx Reserve
FALSE Onyx Reserve
FALSE Opus X
FALSE Opus X
FALSE Opus X
FALSE Padilla '68
FALSE Padilla 1932
FALSE Padilla Habano
FALSE Padilla Miami
FALSE Padilla Miami 
FALSE Padilla Miami 
FALSE Padrino by Oliveros
FALSE Padron 1926 Series Maduro
FALSE Padron 1926 Series Maduro
FALSE Padron 1926 Series Maduro
FALSE Padron 1964
FALSE Padron 1964 anniversary Principe
FALSE Padron 1964 Imperial Maduro
FALSE Padron 2000 Maduro
FALSE Padron 26
FALSE Padron 3000 Maduro
FALSE Padron 3000 Maduro
FALSE Padron 3000 Maduro
FALSE Padron 3KN
FALSE Padron 4000 Maduro
FALSE Padron 64 Mad
FALSE Padron 64 Mad
FALSE Padron 64 Nat
FALSE Padron 80 Years
FALSE Pailla Miami 
FALSE PAM 26 49th
FALSE PAM Serie1926
FALSE Partagas #10
FALSE Partagas Black
FALSE Partagas Culebra CC
FALSE Partagas Serie D No. 4
FALSE Partagas Serie D No. 4 
FALSE Partagas Shorts
FALSE Partagas Shorts
FALSE Pepin Blue Label
FALSE Pepin Blue Label
FALSE "Pepin Garcia ""My Father"" "
FALSE Pepin Garcia My Father #2
FALSE Pepin JJ
FALSE Perdomo 10th Anni. Maduro
FALSE Perdomo Ct Shade ESV 1991
FALSE Perdomo La Tradicion Cab Series
FALSE Perdomo Lot 23 
FALSE Perdomo Lot 23 churchill
FALSE Perdomo Lot 23 Nat
FALSE "Punch ""Candidate B"" "
FALSE Punch Royal Selection No.11
FALSE Ramon Allones Specially Selected
FALSE Rocky Patel Connecticut
FALSE Rocky Patel Connecticut
FALSE Rocky Patel Decade
FALSE Rocky Patel Decade
FALSE Rocky Patel Edge Corojo
FALSE Rocky Patel Edge Maddie
FALSE Rocky Patel Fusion Toro
FALSE Rocky Patel I*Press
FALSE Rocky Patel Maduro of Costa Rica
FALSE Rocky Patel Old World Reserve Maduro
FALSE Rocky Patel R4 Maduro
FALSE Rocky Patel Sun Grown Robusto
FALSE Rocky Patel Sungrown Torpedo
FALSE Rocky Patel The Edge Toro
FALSE Rocky Patel Vintage '92
FALSE Rocky Patel Vintage '92
FALSE Rocky Patel Vintage '92
FALSE Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
FALSE Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
FALSE RyJ Habano Reserve Torpedo
FALSE San Cristobal Clasico
FALSE San Cristobal el princpe 
FALSE Sol Cubana Series B
FALSE Special G
FALSE Taboo Limited Reserve Maduro
FALSE Taboo Limited Reserve Maduro
FALSE Tatuaje Cabinet
FALSE Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
FALSE Tatuaje Havana IV Victorias
FALSE Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas
FALSE Tatuaje Havanos
FALSE Tatuaje La Riqueza No. 4
FALSE Tatuaje Noellas (Corona)
FALSE Tatuaje Regios
FALSE Ted's Maduro
FALSE Tempus
FALSE Trinidad Reyes
FALSE Trinidad Robusto Extra


----------



## Gavazzier (Jul 3, 2009)

1. CAO Brazilia
2. Ashton VSG
3. Rocky Patel 1990
4. Rocky Patel Rosado
5. Man O War Torpedo


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

1) El Rey del Mundo Oscuro
2) Gran Habano 3 Siglos
3) Repeat above


----------



## triad47 (Oct 27, 2009)

1. Kristoff Maduro Ligero
2. Alec Bradley Tempus
3. Alec Bradley Select Cabinet Reserve
4. Rocky Patel Edge Maduro/Corojo
5. Gran Habano 3 Siglos

Excluding the Cuban Faire.


----------



## Flux (Oct 19, 2009)

Flux said:


> Ever changing list:
> 
> Tatuaje Noellas (Corona)
> Oliveros King Havana Belicoso
> ...


Lose the Oliveros and add a Kristoff Sumatra. Now we're good. :tu:


----------



## JDubb760 (May 17, 2009)

Mines got to be:
1.CAO Gold Maduro
2.CAO Italia
3.Graycliff G2
4.Gurkha Fuerte
5.Montecristo White


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok, so, keep in mind that I am still pretty new to all of this. I have not yet had the pleasure of smoking a WIDE variety of cigars, however, I've smoked enough to know my top 5 right now, so please excuse whatever redundancy there may be...

In order:

1.) Rocky Patel Autumn Collection 2008 
2.) Oliva Serie G
3.) CAO Gold
4.) CAO Mx2
5.) CAO Lx2


----------



## Romulus Cogswell (Nov 1, 2009)

I'll bump this thread into the new year and make my first post on Puff.

In no particular order:

Acid Kuba Kuba
Romeo y Julieta Cedro Deluxe#2
Tatiana Classic Groovy Blue
CAO Brazilia Gol!
5 Vegas Miami Knuckle


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

2 months since I posed up my top 5 and they have already changed a little. In no particular order...

My Father #2
Cohiba Puro Dominicana Corona
Tatuaje Havana VI Artistas
Fuente Fuente Opux X xXx
CAO Brazilia Gol!


----------



## Trex (Jul 29, 2009)

Cain Maduro
Padron 1964
Oliva V
DPG Blue
Diesel


----------



## fybyoyo (May 7, 2009)

No particular order on these.

Padron X000
Oliva V
Padilla Miami
601 Blue Label
Camacho Triple Maduro


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Anejo 55's & 77's
Opus X 
Illusione ~cg:4~ 
La Riqueza
Tatuaje Reserva SW


----------



## Tbone153 (Dec 18, 2009)

Please allow me to qualify this by stating that I've been enjoying cigars for only about 4 months now. With that said, my favorites so far, in no particular order are:

Perdomo Habano Robusto Corojo/Maduro
Perdomo Lot 23 Natural
Padron 3000 Maduro
Kristoff Criollo
AF Curly Head Deluxe Maduro


----------



## confednet (Jan 8, 2010)

Camacho Triple Maduro Torpedo

Ashton Aged Maduro #60 Churchill

Montecristo Reserva Negra Churchill

CAO 1968 L'Anniversaire Maduro Churchill

Sancho Panza Double Maduro Escudero

In that order. Well for right now. :smoke:


----------

